

One in ten emails from BT accounts is malicious - tod222
http://www.pcpro.co.uk/news/security/382462/one-in-ten-emails-from-bt-accounts-is-malicious

======
tod222
This is related to the ongoing Yahoo! email compromises [1] as BT outsourced
its email service to Yahoo!

[1]
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5896977](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5896977)

